# Mac Case Mods.



## mdnelson09 (May 20, 2011)

Alright, i have already gotten my hands onto a Power Mac G5 tower. I was curious if anyone has experience with modding a pc into it.

So far i have a motherboard tray (lian li replacement tray), case, the guts of my i7, and my watercool parts. and not to forget, my dremel!

Personally this will be the first Mac g5 pc rig ive ever seen. I have seen a G4 with an aircooled pc, but like i impled, im water cooling mine. Has any one had any experiences with this kind of mod?

Ill post photos as i go.

-- 5/20 --


----------



## Sasqui (May 20, 2011)

mdnelson09 said:


> Alright, i have already gotten my hands onto a Power Mac G5 tower. I was curious if anyone has experience with modding a pc into it.
> 
> So far i have a motherboard tray (lian li replacement tray), case, the guts of my i7, and my watercool parts. and not to forget, my dremel!
> 
> ...



You are a brave soul... but no guts no glory!

It'll be on par with trying to upgrade a Dell


----------



## mdnelson09 (May 20, 2011)

Sasqui said:


> You are a brave soul... but no guts no glory!
> 
> It'll be on par with trying to upgrade a Dell



Thanks  i have a bad feeling it wont go as well once the water cooling goes in. Too much to do right now and all i can do is stare at the case until an idea comes.


----------



## sneekypeet (May 20, 2011)

http://www.google.com/#sclient=psy&...s&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&pbx=1&fp=23593d355bbf6fc

That link will get you started I have seen a few of these done over the years and they can look quite good. Figured you could at least filter through the links and images to see if your ideas have been done, or where they went wrong, so you don't have to make the same mistakes


----------



## mdnelson09 (May 20, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> Figured you could at least filter through the links and images to see if your ideas have been done, or where they went wrong, so you don't have to make the same mistakes



I will. thanks for the tip. I feel i will be spending a lot of time on this case to make it perfect, which will be a first since i have a tendency to rush threw my projects.


----------



## Frick (May 20, 2011)

I've been tempted to get a used Mac just for that case, it's sweet as pie. Looking forward to the project.


----------



## copenhagen69 (May 20, 2011)

sub'd


----------



## OneMoar (May 20, 2011)

here is the perfect mod tool for mac's
/hands over shotgun


----------



## mdnelson09 (Jun 1, 2011)

I know its been a while since i first posted this thread, but i though an update was due. Tomorrow ill be putting the dremel to the case. :O After 2 weeks of research, and waiting to move, all is set in motion for tomorrow. Cant wait to get cracking. So i thought i would post some photos of what i have so far. 

Even during research, i never found how to mod the 3 pin button on the front for atx use. it will be interesting to see what i think of later, but for now ill use a standard button. i plan to design, build, tear down, paint, and finalize.





















My poor pc... It needs a home.


----------



## mdnelson09 (Jun 3, 2011)

Photos of me cutting into the case yesterday. I got quite far, but ran out of time. All thats left is to get liquid metal and mount the motherboard tray, and get a dry running pc into it. After all runs well, my water cooler will go in. The cuts are still rough until i get the liquid metal but everythings fitting into place just right.





















The last thing i wanted to mention, is that i dont believe i will be able to cut into the side with the smaller dremel i have currently. It looks like its going to take a bigger tool, so until i can find something that can make it threw that, i wont be touching it.


----------



## LordJummy (Jun 9, 2011)

I wish I would have kept my powermac for the chassis. They are really pretty. I absolutely HATED the g4 and g5 though. At the time I just wanted to get rid of it. I literally smashed a $3300 powerbook g4 17" out of pure rage back in 2004-2005ish. It was pretty, but it ran like a retarded sloth.

This is what I had: http://reviews.cnet.com/Apple_PowerBook_G4_17_inch/4505-3121_7-31278847.html


----------



## mdnelson09 (Jun 13, 2011)

Just a little update. I'm sorry ahead of time, I don't have any photos today. But last night i was working with a few different types of bonding solution, one being j-b weld, and it was miserable to say the least. I've done metal work before, but never on a case. I took the liberty of attempting fills on an older case, and it caused the resin to weaken and eventually fall out when i was cleaning it up with a sanding block, as i normally would.

If anything, this is more like a cry for help. Has any one worked with anything like j-b weld that has some strength behind it, and any tips you may have?


----------



## Frick (Jun 13, 2011)

LordJummy said:


> I wish I would have kept my powermac for the chassis. They are really pretty. I absolutely HATED the g4 and g5 though. At the time I just wanted to get rid of it. I literally smashed a $3300 powerbook g4 17" out of pure rage back in 2004-2005ish. It was pretty, but it ran like a retarded sloth.
> 
> This is what I had: http://reviews.cnet.com/Apple_PowerBook_G4_17_inch/4505-3121_7-31278847.html



You should have sold it (grammar????). Everything Apple is expensive even when it's broken and second hand.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 13, 2011)

LordJummy said:


> I wish I would have kept my powermac for the chassis. They are really pretty. I absolutely HATED the g4 and g5 though. At the time I just wanted to get rid of it. I literally smashed a $3300 powerbook g4 17" out of pure rage back in 2004-2005ish. It was pretty, but it ran like a retarded sloth.



Mailman?

Yeah i have tons of these at work and have had since they came out (though more recently of course many were available...donated like 70). 

However, laziness and a lack of real modding tools and skills has kept me from taking one home for something like this.  

Keep the pics coming!


----------



## Frick (Jun 13, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Mailman?
> 
> Yeah i have tons of these at work and have had since they came out (though more recently of course many were available...donated like 70).
> 
> ...



Send one to me then. I'll even pay some of the postage!


----------



## mdnelson09 (Jun 13, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Mailman?
> 
> Yeah i have tons of these at work and have had since they came out (though more recently of course many were available...donated like 70).
> 
> ...



Haha, it would be nice to get another case to reference cuts or use as a "backup".

I really hate to say it, but the case will have to wait until the end of this month. A lot has come up and i had to put it back into the corner for now. Sketching some ideas when im not busy, and if they aren't too terrible, ill post them.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 13, 2011)

Frick said:


> Send one to me then. I'll even pay some of the postage!



Some? Gee thanks lol

(and as if it wasn't generally a hassle anyway...starting with the fact that there's still a computer in there!)


----------



## mdnelson09 (Jun 13, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Some? Gee thanks lol
> 
> (and as if it wasn't generally a hassle anyway...starting with the fact that there's still a computer in there!)



I would pay full . If you ever do decide to, I know how to take it apart, without bleeding. saying that, i learned by mistakes.

\/ This is my finger right before it started bleeding. The large red spot is missing skin. All i can say is be careful 

** the following link is not for the weak stomach[?] (its not bad but its still a wound, so view at your own risk)
http://img.techpowerup.org/110613/IMG00041-20110513-0946.jpg


----------



## LordJummy (Jun 13, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Mailman?
> 
> Yeah i have tons of these at work and have had since they came out (though more recently of course many were available...donated like 70).
> 
> ...



If you want to send me one I'll provide postage and everything from UPS. All you have to do is go in and give them my account #. I'll even cover your gas money.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 13, 2011)

Well tbh many have been donated to Chicago Public Schools, some went to an elementary school that was literally still using Mac Plus's from 1989.  

I still have a couple lying around tho heh heh


----------



## LordJummy (Jun 13, 2011)

Welp let me know. I'd be willing to pay a reasonable amount for one. My wife might like for me to put her AMD build in it. I'm using a damn antec 1200 for her computer right now. I was thinking about moving her to a lian li mid tower, but she might really like having a mac case. Either that or this pink Hello Kitty case I saw at Fry's...


----------



## mdnelson09 (Jul 2, 2011)

Ok, it has been a while since i last updated this. I have been really busy with summer classes this past month, so no progress was made. but as a teaser, i should be posting photos some time next week. stay tuned!


----------



## mdnelson09 (Jul 6, 2011)

Finally got some time. heres some pics. Only thing i forgot to do was get a spot open for a hard drive bay. the side needs a window, but i cant do that myself. the material is really thick..
anywho here it is so far.

holes cut for the tray and psu.





Rad, needs a home





mock-up!





Black satin exterior. A surprise on the inside!! ill reveal on the next update.





Rear.


----------



## foxy@OC'd (Jul 6, 2011)

Just wondering where do you get your hands on a case like this??

iwe been itching to get one!


----------



## mdnelson09 (Jul 6, 2011)

foxy@OC'd said:


> Just wondering where do you get your hands on a case like this??
> 
> iwe been itching to get one!



The company i work for was throwing it out. so i bugged my boss to let me have the case.

BTW the pc is up and running, im on it now. later tonight ill post photos of it.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 6, 2011)

foxy@OC'd said:


> Just wondering where do you get your hands on a case like this??
> 
> iwe been itching to get one!



Go to your local dump and tell them you'll pay them for Mac's that people chuck away. You'll be surprised how much *ahem* certain people have obtained from dumps...
If all else fails, steal one 


Subbed


----------



## mdnelson09 (Jul 7, 2011)

Alright, well... I got everything together, looks great but the motherboard only powers on, it started making really odd noise and it wont post. Too broke to pay for a new motherboard so i guess for now im done. Here are some photos of the pc finished. Enjoy.












a tight fit in my cd drive bay area


----------



## mdnelson09 (Jul 11, 2011)

Click here to see my youtube of it running


----------



## micropage7 (Jul 26, 2011)

i dunno i prefer red paint




red must be pretty hot


----------



## micropage7 (Jul 26, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> If all else fails, steal one


im gonna think about that if i fail to get any


----------



## wherwel (Aug 11, 2011)

where did you get the case?


----------



## mdnelson09 (Aug 11, 2011)

mdnelson09 said:


> The company i work for was throwing it out. so i bugged my boss to let me have the case.



/\


----------



## Frick (Aug 12, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Go to your local dump and tell them you'll pay them for Mac's that people chuck away. You'll be surprised how much *ahem* certain people have obtained from dumps...
> Subbed



Illegal here.


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 12, 2011)

Frick said:


> Illegal here.



Same here  but shhh lol you just need to find a private dump, they'll be willing to accept cash for broken computers (unless they've already got someone who pays for them)


----------

